# Coleman Trailer - Wood Expansion



## jamessg (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a 2000 Cheyenne Tent Trailer and the some of the wood structure is expanding. 

The two main areas of issue are the storage box on the front of the trailer and around the wood under the fridge (as seen from the outside vent opening to light the fridge). 

The storage box wood in the front corners has expanded so much that it has caused the outside plastic to crack.

The wood under the fridge has not yet caused issues but it supports the LP feed and control for fridge. 

Has anyone else seen these problems?

Are there any solutions?

My local dealer claimed these were common problems for which there were no solutions. They offered me roof tape to close the cracks and gaps in the plastic on the front corners for the box. I have closed these openings but know that this is only covering up the issue. 

The underside of my tent trailer is virtually all exposed wood. I live in Canada and store it outside on a gravel pad during the winter. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Sincerely,

James


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

James,

I'm sorry to hear about your problems and no I've not had or read about others have the wood expand.

One thing... resist the temptation to paint or seal the underside of the floor or bed. It is actually designed that way so the wood can dry out if it ever gets wet.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------

